# Molokai kiridashi



## Molokai (Jul 16, 2016)

Just finished this kiridashi as a gift for a carver friend. You can soon expect collaboration and some kind of carved handle on Molokai knife. Just waiting for my Ht guy to come back from USA. @Strider :)


And some photos of friends work. Last two is a small lighter inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2016)

Both of y'all are incredible artists, cannot wait to see a collaborative effort! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 16, 2016)

He'll send em to me and I will heat treat for you if it will speed things up. Looking forward to the collaboration prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2016)

Man o man....dude those are seriously nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

